# Lethiathan's Ghosts of the Emperor



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm back after a er... 6 or so month absence so It's time for more hobby!

So I found Anvil Industries (Google them) and I decided hey they're awesome, lets make a 40k Chapter with them and so I did, The Ghosts of the Emperor, A chapter dedicated to stealth and evasion, using non-standard war gear to give them the edge in combat and help them maneuver with stealth. They have no chapter symbol or other markings and simply turn up into combat, informing imperial forces only seconds before they hit. They generally wear teal blue Armour that blends into city spaces in order to remain camouflaged, but on other worlds their Armour is coloured to the terrain.

So far I've started painting this marine who will become 1 of 5 sternguard, Denoted by their longer and more badass rifles with scopes. So far only the shoulders back and gun are done. 
They will be on Forge Ruin Bases from Anvil Industries. 

http://imgur.com/B7f1Zo0,prGffEg,IKNW1sp,7JArotu


































Edit: Woops. The original chapter already exsisted :S


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool. Are you going to go back over that sucker with some washes for depth?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

But But But... There are washes... and transitional highlights and... ... ... ... Maybe.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

haha sorry man! It really didn't come through on the armour of that guy with the picture. I notice it on the gun and backpack, but the main body just kind of looks grey.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Probably camera light, there was a HEAVY wash down there


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought the Scythes of the Emperor chapter were black and yellow?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Shit. I made a derp and forgot to check if they were actually already a chapter. Err.. RENAME!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for Blury Images, Had to take them quick as light was fading!
Some highlights may not be visible, theres subtle blending.

http://imgur.com/HIsHeX9,F2r1BAE,acYiVAP,QEMZx1a


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Shit. I made a derp and forgot to check if they were actually already a chapter. Err.. RENAME!



Heh i figured that would be the case, i still always feel like a jerk by pointing out when peoples chapters end up with an already used name. 

They're lookign really good, one of my regular blood angels opponents has done all of his scout snipers in an urban camo with the only parts picked out in different colours as the lenses on the goggles and a single red blooddrop on their shoulders.

I imagine an entire marine force done like this would look really effective.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah that's sort of the look I was going for but I suck at painting camouflage and thought, hmm... This colour is called Coal Black, That'd look good in an urban environment for camouflage. So I painted them like that. Bases (should) be arriving tomorrow so you'll see them on the bases then.

Also Whilst I'm here... GRAMMATICALLY INCORRECT FLUFF! 

The Ghosts of the Emperor.

Ghosts don't exist they say. No one can see ghosts. Ghosts are a fairy tale to scare children. But, they were wrong. Ghosts do exist. And they are very, very angry. 
They were the chosen of the Emperor's forces, sent on the most glorious of missions, exploring the farthest frontiers, fighting Xenos and Daemon wherever they may be found. That was before the fall, before their name was long erased from history by the Ordo Malleus.
Daemonic taint grasped the souls of the chosen, the fore bearers of the emperors message, a select few rebelled. 13 of the 1st , 17 of the second and 11 of the 3rd company rebelled, informing the forces of the Emperor what had befell their brothers in arms, and on that they, when they renounced all bonds to the chapter and to their Master they became Ghosts. The daemons of the chapter fought the select few ghosts on the world of Acryon IX, A lush hearty grassland world of long sweeping plains and faithful farmers, brought to ruin as Daemons rained from the sky and minds were sent to ruin, turning the peaceful Agri-world into chaos. As the Daemons ravaged the lands, One bastion remained. The hall of the dead, sacred consecrated land where the fallen were buried and heroes were praised. Here the ghosts made their stand. And it was here, for 40 days and 40 nights, they waited. They fought. They held the line whilst their former brothers raped and pillaged the towns around them. Ammunition became low, and soon ammunition made of bone and lead was being used to fight the Daemons. But it did not prevent the ghosts from breaking, they held out, on the promise of the Ordo Malleus and it's Grey Knights coming to relieve them. And on the 41st Day, they came, bringing a orbital bombardment which shattered the backbone of the daemons before descending on the chaos marines and forcing them out of orbit and to the hellish eye of terror. And on that day, the 41st Day, the Ghosts were found, Armour shattered and in ruin, weapons showing low ammunition counters, all kneeling before the might of the Ordo Malleus. 
“We should kill you,” The Inquisitor in charge of the operation bellowed. “But I see no point in killing ghosts. This world is yours now. Rejoice, Rebuild, but remember, when we come calling, you heed the call. No one will know the existence of this world unless they know the existence of The Ordo Malleus, and the Order of Grey Knights. You will be left in peace to do the Emperor's will. It will not be easy, you will have to forge your own weapons and armour, raise your own banners and fight your own battles. You do not exist. You are Ghosts of the Emperor.” And that night the Ordo Malleus left the Ghosts with their thoughts and their blood. 
To this day The Hall of the Dead has remained the Ghost's Fortress Monastery, full of forges and techno-arcana lost to most chapters, perfected under the keen eye of the Ghost's Tech-Marines, who, unlike most chapters, have never met with the Mechanicum in their life and solely use knowledge preserved from the first 41 Marines. The world of Acryon IX has recovered and has never faced a threat since the initial invasion, and peacefully gives their tithes, unaware of the ghosts that existence. Well, as far as Holy Terra is concerned. 
The Ghost's armour is mostly teal blue, but depending on which environment the Ghosts fight in the colour is changed to camouflage themselves. They use ancient patterns of Bolters, often silenced and with scopes, in order to preserve their reputation for stealth and assassination missions. They often use bone-core ammunition in tradition after the 41 Day Siege as it has been known, it is treated and made specifically to be as strong as normal Bolter ammunition.
The chapter formation would appear ludicrous by normal chapter standards, there are only 2 companies, The Old and The New. The Old are veterans, serving for at least 25 years, equipped with the war gear they know and maintain; There are 10 squads in the first company, 2 x 5 Man Squads of Veterans (50 Years of service) equipped with special ammunition. 3 x 10 Man Squads of Marines with normal Bolters and Meltaguns. 3 x 5 Man Squads of Reaper Marines, Armed with Autocannons and finally 2 x 5 Man Squads of Executioner Marines, Armed with Power Weapons. The new are entirely made of Normal Marines, but there are only 30 of them at any one time, limiting recruitment numbers. The armory, as you may expect, is limited, Consisting of a single Predator, a lone Whirlwind Scorpius for Artillery support and finally, a Dreadnought containing the original Chapter Master and Head of the Recluiarch, High Chaplain Morticus.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

I like it I like it a lot. The 'seperated from the Mechanicum' bit supports the use of the alternate models quite accurately and the back story is pretty badass. Just one question how does the Imperial populace not know that they have a space marine chapter being housed on their planet? or did I read that part wrong?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

93rdSaphraDarkGuard said:


> I like it I like it a lot. The 'seperated from the Mechanicum' bit supports the use of the alternate models quite accurately and the back story is pretty badass. Just one question how does the Imperial populace not know that they have a space marine chapter being housed on their planet? or did I read that part wrong?


I was thinking the same. Maybe the locals believe in ghosts more strongly than other cultures, offering up their best and brightest sons as gifts to the "ancestral spirits" (the marines)?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting use of parts and it seems to work well with the idea you've got going. Could you link the parts you are using?, I'm quite intersted in those arms for example. 

Looking forward to seing more.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This looks _way_ different than the first guy you posted. It's almost pre-heresy Sons of Horus esque. Diggin' them colours.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the colours of them, have always liked turquoise nuances. Will be nice to see it carry on.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

93rdSaphraDarkGuard said:


> I like it I like it a lot. The 'seperated from the Mechanicum' bit supports the use of the alternate models quite accurately and the back story is pretty badass. Just one question how does the Imperial populace not know that they have a space marine chapter being housed on their planet? or did I read that part wrong?


They are known to the populace of the planet, but they are spoken of in hushed tones, like it is a crime to utter the name.

Thanks for the VAST support of this project, more coming soon, and as a token of gratitude, the first marine with his base. (also have a pic of my panther tank for bolt action with scenic base!)

http://imgur.com/KrGpIKU,wypHdPf,cTuk0uB,0OyGjBQ,iF1COEG,79l2GOM


----------

